# Diesel Ryder



## Teknique70 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Just wanted to let everyone know the good news....

7 days ago I ordered Diesel Ryder from Dope-seeds.com and just got em today!

And yes I live in the states! 

It's my second try with them both came quick and easy!

Peace
-Tek


----------



## GSTATUS (Apr 19, 2008)

im ordering tonight.


----------



## Teknique70 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea! my LR2's are 2 weeks from being 10 weeks old, I'm thinking about harvesting early so I can get these Diesel Ryders in...I'm sooo excited!

Peace
-Tek


----------



## Teknique70 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't wait to grow these diesel ryders!!!

Happy 420 All!!!!

Peace
-Tek


----------



## kirby (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you think Diesel Ryder can be grown outside, in northeastern Ohio climate? Im buying these babys and don't know if I should grow them inside with CFL's or outside under the sun


----------



## Teknique70 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea you could definitley grow these outside if you wanted....

Peace
-Tek


----------



## genesisdaby (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Tek,
I just got an aerogarden 200 pro... i got some white widow feminized seeds as well and started growing. So far after 5 days it seems to be growing well.

I just was wondering if you can give me a list of all the tips i need.

For example I saw you added lights, is that necesarry?

How much yield can be expected from this? 

How many plants can I have growing at once?

when do you think I should start flowering?

If you could please answer this + any other tips and advice you can give me since you have become a pro at growing w/ the aerogarden.

Thanks


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

kirby said:


> Do you think Diesel Ryder can be grown outside, in northeastern Ohio climate? Im buying these babys and don't know if I should grow them inside with CFL's or outside under the sun


Ya, but don't plant them untill next month. There is still a risk of frost right now.


----------



## kirby (Apr 22, 2008)

I have some other plants started now... I take them inside at night to avoid frost, and put them outside during the day to absorb that scrumptious sun :]


----------



## killanug08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey man the location im in is upstate NY and im definetly interested in a few of those its a nasty producer. let me know if we may work somthing out for a few strains I have kush/hybrid with nevels haze . We may do some trading if youd like.


----------



## intensive (May 3, 2008)

hey where can you order these in the states that shows the price in us dollars? or....better yet, how much is 35 lbs in us bills?


----------



## ta2drvn (May 3, 2008)

intensive said:


> hey where can you order these in the states that shows the price in us dollars? or....better yet, how much is 35 lbs in us bills?


some of the sites allow you to choose the currency shown, for those that don't this will give you a good est.

Currency Converter - Yahoo! Finance

remember that currency rates can be different depending on credit card used if that is what you are going to use,


----------



## intensive (May 3, 2008)

damn so thats like 70 bucks for lowryders? better be damn good, guess ill get some ordered soon


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 8, 2008)

i ordered mine yesterday. i heard the smell is ridiculous strong so im doing an outside grow. goodluck to everyone


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 9, 2008)

Firstly, Killanug08 sorry to disappoint but seed trading is against the board rules.

I can def say that joint docs dieselryders are an easy grow and are a decent smoke.
same rules apply as other LR breeds, dont like too many nutes, will live a pitiful life in shitty lighting, but will thrive like you wouldnt believe if you get a decent setup,and enough air circ etc....some seedlings seem a lil slower than the previous LR2 beans...
organics seem to be the food of choice, molasses every other feed as soon as they show sex. can grow to around 24-28" so slightly taller than reg LR1 or LR2... they tend to start off a lil slow, then ROCKET up,and then spend the rest of the flowering period just gettin fatter n fatter.
I got some test seeds of J doc and they rocked...They will usually grow into one main cola, but you could end up with a few sporadic branches that decide theyre gonna develop good bud sites too.

Ok slightly off topic but,, not exactly the joint docs dieselryder, but heres a shot of one of the east coast sour diesel X lowryders i've been breeding..This one showed sex 4 days ago, its 22 days old today, approx 70 days flowering left....it stinks like a combination of diesel, marijuana and maybe a touch of skunk piss..but it mellows out once theyve been flowering for a few wks, and they dont leave ya with a nasty after taste. 

I thought i'd post a pic cuz its kinda what yer dieselryders will prolly look like after 3 wks, the pencil in pix is for scale..When they get going these things, like dieselryder will get noticably bigger on a daily basis..

I thin you'll enjoy growing diesel ryder, theyre a great lil plant.

go steady, enoy the wkend, and i'm out.
time to smoke a bowl


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

im so exited i hust hope everything goes ok. im real nervous


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

nice pics i hope mine do just as good. u thimk they will im doin them outside. im in lousiana the temps rite now are hot like low 80's up to low 90's at night it cools down tho


----------



## Teknique70 (May 9, 2008)

Sweet Frosty! I cant wait to start my diesel ryders!

Peace
-Tek


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 9, 2008)

yeaj they do fine outside, but i would suggest starting the seedling indoors first, transfer them out after 2wks ish before they show sex.
if youre gonna feed them, build the dosage of the nutes up over a coupla wks, but i generally dont exceed 1/2 to 3/4 the recommended dose.
You can use bloom boosters as soon as they show sex, also add 1 or 2ml of grow nutes to the mix, and if you have it laying around Rhizotonic/ superthrive or similar products all seem to help LR crosses to get established and develop nice root systems.
for example my average feed once they flower is - 4ml of bio bizz bloom booster, 1ml of bio bizz grow, 1ml of rhizotonic, 2 drops of superthrive and 1 tsp of unsulphured blackstrap molasses( i use grandmas)

With this feed regime and efficient lighting my results are an average of 1.5 - 2.2 oz per plant from LR2s, and around 1.5 - 2oz from my ECSD x LR2s.

Bein as you're gettin high daytime temps,and its still earlyish in the yr, i would also suggest, if you're growing them in your yard, try to find a spot that has good sunlight from dawn to noon,but is slightly shaded between noon and 4pm,then in open sunlight approx 4pm until dusk.
for example, in my yard, we have sun from dawn til 11am, then my neighbours fence shades them until around 3.30pm, then they have full sunlight from 3.30 til dusk.

If we do a guerilla grow, we check out the shadows from trees,and use those to our aid, seems to help, especially if your guerilla grow is somewhere that you cant get to every day or two to water...seems to stop 'em getting fried in the direct high noon sun.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

what is the finished buds gunna look like?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 9, 2008)

They tend to grow into a single christmas tree cola, like many other strains, approx 12-18" long.
On the odd ocassion you will get a mutant freak that will be quite branchy and will have one good sized central cola, and several decent side colas, abit more like the LR2.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

color? any seeds or stems?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 9, 2008)

sorry i havent got any of the dieselryder growing at the moment, i've only got a new batch of my own ECSD x LR2 but when i have grown them side by side they were very similar in appearance, just a different smell.
Some phenos have a slight purple/blueish tinge to the buds and stems


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

sorry for all the questions. whats phenos? and in the bud there is no seeds rite.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 9, 2008)

phenos are towards which family the plant is more of ie 80% sativa/20%indica.
different pheno types of plants just display different characteristics of the plants that created their genetic make up.
for this instance, Lr2 are indica dominant if i remember correctly, but hey USUALLY grow in 2 diffentent 'styles', either quite branchy and short with a fair sized main bud and quite large side buds or they grow into christmas tree shaped towers that are slightly taller than the others,with minimal branching and every now and then you'll get a genetic freak, that will grow into all sorts of weird assed shapes.

No you only get seeds if one of your girls gets pollinated.


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

thenks. y in most schwagg is there seeds in the bud?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 9, 2008)

There are multiple reasons why that happens, but i'm too baked to type


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

lol just real curious. when you come down i would really appreicate it


----------



## Freedom Fighter (May 10, 2008)

ayo frostythesnowthug.. or anyone who knows..
i've decided .

I'm Going with lowryders for my first grow with decent seeds.

I prefer a small plant. and i'm not sure which of the Dr.joints lowryders seeds are "autoflowering" b/c according to dr.chronic.com they all bud in about 8-9 weeks from seed to bud. all descriptions point to "auto-flowering genetics"...BUT only Dr. joint Lowryder seeds #2 are detailed in letting me that know that no real light room is needed etc..

so what do you suggest from these..(dr.chronic)

Joint Dr. Disel ryder ; 29.99 euros i assume
joint doctors lowryder ; 30.00 E
joint dr. lowryders #2 ; 16.50E
or a lowryder dwarf mix for ; 28.99 E

For the price.. 
I'm not a lazy fuck who wants a quick grow with no love into it. I plan to give it plenty of light and keep it moist. But hearing that some grow about a foot and produce more than an ounce of nice buds...i'm interested!

so yeah.? anyone?

help me out.. direct me.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

ok here's the skinny.

Joint Dr's lowryder1,2,diesel and his other mixed lowryder hybrids are all 100% auto flowering,and show sex within 17days for males -22 days for the girls...they do flower considerably in the 60 days thats quoted on the adverts.
At 60ish days they will be covered in 50 clear/50 cloudy trichomes and as such give a nice up-beat high.
Altho i tend to let them go to around 75-85 days.. but i like the quite couchy kinda buzz from 40% cloudy/60% amber trichs...
Outside, they take around 90 days to finish properly.

i would suggest if you go for the dieselryder that you aim for around the same 75+days to get the most outta the plants.

original lowryder #1 grow around 20-30 inches, so are slightly taller than most of the other lowryder strains. Its a decent yield for a small plant but does yield less than the LR2 etc.
That is why the joint dr cross bred the santa maria strain into the LR2 mix, to increase potency and yield.

LR2- approx 12-20" in height, grow quite dense foliage, quite fruity/citrus smell whilst flowering but reasonably low odor as a rule of thumb...had santa maria crossed into the strain to improve performance.

Dieselryder - some plants can be slightly taller than LR2..Tend to gow into christmas tree shaped plant with minimal branching, approx 20"+ with a 12-18" long bud.
Some phenos smells very strong...Take approx 80+ days from showing sex to finish how i like them.. good yield in the right conditions.

Havent grown the other dwarf mixes, but i do make my own autos using LR2, just finished making 100% auto ECSDxLR2(east coast lowryder) and starting work on a new strain this wkend that will be east coast lowryder X Lifesaver....But most of the LR based strains are all very similar in characteristics and finishing times etc, whether they be seeds from lowlife/joint dr or Mdanzig, altho the danzig seeds are not 100% stable auto.

When i quoted 1oz+ for yield, that is just my results..Many people dont get near an Oz, some people get frickin huge freaks that yield 2.5oz+.
All depends on the conditions..As with all strains, if they have adequate light,food/water,fresh air,Ph is maintained,no bugs etc they will do you proud.

No 'real light room is needed for growing LR breeds, i use them to fill out the spaces in my grow room, so no light off the HPS and CFL Floods is wasted...But what they mean by no real light cycle, is that you can stick em in with plants that are on a 12/12 flowering schedule and theyll grow, BUT yield will be lower.
Or you can stick them in with other plants youre vegging, on say 20/4 light schedule, and theyll grow well, and still flower regardless.
If youre worried about utility bills if its an indoor grow, you can grow them for 3-4wks on 20/4 or 18/6 and then drop down to 12/12 for the rest of the grow, without a greatly noticable drop in yield...One thing is for sure, these things need a rest each day and seem to grow considerably if you let them rest a lil...So i wouldnt advise using a 24/0 schedule, give them between 4-6hr to chill out.

hope thats a help


----------



## Freedom Fighter (May 10, 2008)

yes..thanks.. Looks like LR #2 is the choice. 
most if not all of Joint Dr. LR seeds can be put on a 20/4 light schedule then. Probably is best...for 3-4 weeks. then move to a 12/12 untill buddage? Haven't got a bill yet.. using CFL , highest wat is 42. rest are 26 w. should be cool. Still a better investment than stock options.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

Yes all Autos can be put on whatever light schedule you want to choose from start to finish.
Alot of LR2 or LR cross growers, use 20/4 or 18/6 from seed to harvest.
Thats what i do,and mine are under HPS and 150W of CFLs from start to finish, and it has made an insignificant impact on my utility bill.
Theres an electricity use calculator on here somewhere, use it to calculate your usage and work out how much its gonna add to your utility bill.
I changed all of my house bulbs to CFL to reduce daily consumption and ran 400W of CFL in a stealth drobe grow and my bill barely went up.

SO you can prolly afford to run them 18/6 until theyre ready to chop.


----------



## Freedom Fighter (May 10, 2008)

haha.. funny you mention bills as it was the last thing to occur to me. I find that i'm trying to turn off all lights that i normally just leave on from bad habit. I put this computer on standby instead of leaving on 24/0 when not in use. So really this thing here, bud, has made me a better person to earth.


----------



## CannaSeur (May 11, 2008)

intensive said:


> hey where can you order these in the states that shows the price in us dollars? or....better yet, how much is 35 lbs in us bills?


pretty much exactly double


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 11, 2008)

Freedom Fighter said:


> so what do you suggest from these..(dr.chronic)
> 
> Joint Dr. Disel ryder ; 29.99 euros i assume
> joint doctors lowryder ; 30.00 E
> ...


The prices on Dr Chronics site are in £ sterling, not euros.
But, if you look in the top right corner of the site header there are british,US,European,japanese and canadian flags, click on the flag fo the US and it will convert the product details and shopping cart to USD$


----------



## Lacy (May 11, 2008)

*Oh look. Its frosty the snow thugg. *
*Hi frosty *
*I thought by springtime you would be melting by now. *


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 11, 2008)

Hey young lady, how goeth it?? All good i hope!!
well yessiree you'd expect me to be a big puddle by now, but fortunately for me my parents were arctic perma-frost.  so i'm a lil more resilient than ya regular snowman...or maybe i'm just too damned cool...Errrr....or something...


----------



## keeron (May 14, 2008)

frostythesnowthug do you have any pics of the diesel ryder (i gt da idea dat you have grown them i didnt read all of the post) so if you do could yo share them plz.. 

PEACE......


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 14, 2008)

Keeron, go to page 2 of this thread, i have grown the joint dr dieselryder, but i havent got any pics off those particular plants, but on page 2 there's pics of my own ECSD x LR2 autos, and they grow very similar to the dieselryder in comparison...apart from mine stink holy fuck while theyre flowering, whereas the joint docs dieselryder are strong smelling but not as bad as most potent strains.
unfortunately i havent got any of the dieselryder growing, as i'm using all of my available grow space to breed, so i can cross my ECSDxLR2 with my NL#1.

i'll post some more pix o the ecsd x LR2 tomorrow so you can see how much they fill out during flowering, i'm on day 25 or 26 from seed , just started flowering a pprox 1 wk ago and theyre already starting to stink like cats piss and diesel..


----------



## Teknique70 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Frosty, are your ECSDxLR2 x NL#1 gonna be auto flowering too? Because if so thats frickin sweet! 

Peace
-Tek


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 15, 2008)

Hey tek, Hopefully they will be..
I was kinda lucky with the ECSD x LR2 , as i had a good percentage of SWEEEET plants that had the auto trait, and still remained relatively short, i think the tallest maxed out at 2.5 ft...so i crossed the best male n fem twice, and so far all of the resulting seeds have been auto..
I doubt i'll have the same luck with the NL#1 mix, but hey, finger's x'd its not too much of a drama. but i'll keep back crossing etc til i get em to auto.
I doubt theyll stay shorter than 2 ft tho... my NL#1 grows at a terrific rate, so its all gonna be down to the resulting seed to pick the most viable plants with the desirable characteristics.
I'm aiming for 100% auto most importantly,then trying to maintain a short-ish height..
Lotsa work ahead, but its all part of the game huh.


----------



## Teknique70 (May 15, 2008)

Thats awesome man, Crossing your own strains just takes growing weed to a whole new level...

I hope to get there one day...

What are your thoughts on the length of time pollen is viable for?

Peace
-Tek


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 15, 2008)

after speaking to FDD pollen seems to be viable for a month or two if its kept dark,dry and cool.
I have used pollen that was 6months old, and it got mixed results.
i pollinated all of the lower buds on a plant, half with fresh pollen and half with the 6month stuff...The fresh stuff worked sweet, and the 6month stuffhad a 50/50 success rate.


----------



## Teknique70 (May 15, 2008)

Interesting thx for advice on that

Peace
-Tek


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 18, 2008)

wasap with tha pictures !?


----------



## carnauth (May 23, 2008)

frostythesnowthug said:


> after speaking to FDD pollen seems to be viable for a month or two if its kept dark,dry and cool.
> I have used pollen that was 6months old, and it got mixed results.
> i pollinated all of the lower buds on a plant, half with fresh pollen and half with the 6month stuff...The fresh stuff worked sweet, and the 6month stuffhad a 50/50 success rate.


sup frosty,

Just happened along here and read about your little eastcoast ryders, sound nice!! 

I had a couple quick questions for ya tho' since tek brought it up. 

U say a month or two.- maybe 6 mo(with degredation)


I just wanted to try to get a bit more detail out of you on how you collect and store it.

Do you use a thickener/drying agent?- like mix the pollen with flour?
They say when you mix it you can mix pollen/[email protected]:10 (that is not a link folks) I have even read that it could be mixed 100 to one. But thats stretching it in my opinion. Being able to mix half and half is good to be able to extend it and the flour helps to keep the humidity down so that the pollen stays viable longer.

Where do you store it, and in what. 
do you put it in the freeze? or fridge? i hear it maintains viability beter in a fridge opposed to an icebox. The defrosting cycles in most freezers can creat unfavorable condtions from what i hear. Do you jar it? I have known ppl to put it in envelopes, plastic baggies, straws, wax paper you name it. 

How do you apply it? 
Do you just sprinkle it over your seedsites, or do you use some sort of applicator-Q-Tip, paintbrush, makeup sticks?



thanks for ya ear bra!


peese

-me​


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 24, 2008)

i snip off small groups of flowers that are about to pop and scatter their pollen, leave the flowers on aluminum foil or waxed magazine paper in a cool dark place and give them a gentle shake/roll each day which helps push the pollen out..
There are other ways of doing it but this works for me and is easy as pie.

I store the pollen in film roll cannisters, and store the cannisters in ziploc baggies, then either into the fridge, or into a cool dark cupboard if i'm i'm gonna be using it very soon after collecting it.... i have heard of people having pollen that is stil viable after nearly 12months, but i havent stored any that long, and dont intend to, i like to keep it reasonably fresh.

I dont mix it with flour or anything, just pollen into the cannisters..

Application is via an artists paintbrush, just a dab in the pollen and a light brush over the pistils. i have tried q-tips, but they seem to absorb more pollen than they apply.

The NL#1 is starting to flower nicely now, so i think i'll be good to start with the pollination of those early pistils sometime soon  
I cant wait to get this experiment under way...
Once i'm sure theyre 100% auto i'll see if i can run a comp on here for some of the resulting beans...


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got some lowryder X Sour Diesel seeds from a local smoke shop, I am very excited to grow these. Paid 100 dollars for 10 seeds, a little pricey but probably worth it as i will be breeding them. Hey snowy, would this be your cross that you developed or do you think someone else has also created it too? I will be pollinating the females as much as possible for the max amount of seeds. I can't wait, they sound awesome.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Nep, nope thats not mine bro, altho same kinda.
The diesel ryders from joint doc are NYCD, if i remeber correctly, its the soma strain they used, but dont quote me.
I got 'use' of a clone a while abck to start the breeding, and then eventually got me a clone to work off.
Theyre a great lil plant, and a decent smoke, so ya i know the joint docs beans seem pricey, but i tested some of those before they got released,and they were nice,easy grow, with good results


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah the diesel ryders look like the best most potent auto flowering plant available right now. Are the sour diesel x lowryders the same strain as diesel ryders by joint doctor? I'm confused. here is a pic of what the seeds came in


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 4, 2008)

NO its not the same as joint Drs dieselryder,as i explained before.
He's used NYCD.
this is my own cross.
I have crossed East coast sour diesel and LR2, a few times, then inbred the best offspring,and now i'm inbreeding for the desirable height.
I want to make it a good sog strain for micro growers.

I'd say the strongest Autos available at the moment are LowLifes auto AK, Auto White russian in particular are very nice, just not quite as trpouble freee to grow as LR/LR2/LRDIESEL.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 14, 2008)

i wanna see pictures of your cros of lowryda! cann you mannage that


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah lemme go ake a few pics now...

BRB


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 17, 2008)

Heres the pix of the ECSDLR2.
These have around 10-14 days left before i'm gonna chop.
Heavy trichs, very strong odor, Main buds same size as toilet tissue tubes.smallest buds are the size of my thumbs, very dense nugs.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 17, 2008)

P.S sorry for the shit quality pix i hadda use my LG viewty camera.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

Picture quality wasn't that bad. Those look like some pretty nice plants, bro! I have just started some Deisel Ryder, I know it's not the exact same thing because you made your own cross (impressive, by the way), but I'm still curious about something. How would you say your Auto Sour Deisel compares to the original Sour Deisel you used for the cross? I'm just wondering how much LR2 you find in the final product besides the auto trait.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

im smoking diesel ryder right now and dont kno what diesel is like or lr2 lol is good tho.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> im smoking diesel ryder right now and dont kno what diesel is like or lr2 lol is good tho.


 I have heard that basically all the LR2 hybrids produce some quality smoke. I know the pictures look pretty good. I'm actually growing 2 different auto-flowerers right now, the Deisel Ryder and also Lowlife's Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush, which I am pretty excited about. It sounds like a good cross to me, anyway. It's fuckin' sweet that you are smokin' on some now. I wish I had some to sample ! Does it have a nice, fruity taste? That is what Deisel is known for, it supposedly has the flavor of ripe red grapefruits. Does the Deisel Ryder you have carry that trait?

What I guess I'm trying to figure out is how much these strains differ from the original non-auto strain used in the cross. I figured FrostytheSnowThug might be able to enlighten us all since he actually bred his own cross. His insight on this issue is basically as good as any breeder of auto-flowerers, but without the whole marketing and selling aspect, I'll probably get more truthful answers from him than from anyone who markets and sells their seeds as a product. Of course they say "It's exactly the same except for the auto trait," I'm wondering how close you can get to the original and still retain the auto trait and short stature. Is it possible to basically 'reproduce' the regular parent as an auto? This would be after several generations of inbreeding/backcrossing, of course. Just wondering what I am gonna end up with. I'm not worried, I have other regular plants too, but I am having fun so far with my little autos. They are still very young (less than 2 weeks since germination started) It is pretty much an experiment. I'm trying it because it looked good, sounded fun, and I really have nothing to lose because my G13 Haze (started a little while ago) will be ready at about the same time as the auto ones


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

its weird cuz living with it growing ive become imune to the smell, it does creeep up un expected tho like in the que in tescos lol. I wouldnt say grapefruit tho taste wise ill just have a bong to tel u wot i think and refreash my memory lol any excuse lol , brb,,,,couggh cough cough its kinda freash linke granny smiths apples, I trhink hang on ill jus make sure now ive stopped coughng lol, brb,,,,coff coff yes also its quite earthy sort of petunia oil rich sort of tang lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

oooo its hit me with some visuals now bout a min after two big bong bowels im geting peripheral twinkles and almost like migraine type visuals, thank goodness there aint the pain of a migraine lmao )


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, well I'm glad it seems they have managed to at least retain some of the fruity flavor. If it tastes a little more like tangy apples than tangy Citrus, it still sounds like they got the tanginess of the original into the hybrid. And from what you are telling me, it sounds like Deisel Ryder is on par with many regular strains, right? I mean, you are definitely trying to convey How much you coughed off your tangy bong rip, lol. Sounds like I have nothing to worry about. What kind of light and lighting schedule do you grow yours on?


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Wow, well I'm glad it seems they have managed to at least retain some of the fruity flavor. If it tastes a little more like tangy apples than tangy Citrus, it still sounds like they got the tanginess of the original into the hybrid. And from what you are telling me, it sounds like Deisel Ryder is on par with many regular strains, right? I mean, you are definitely trying to convey How much you coughed off your tangy bong rip, lol. Sounds like I have nothing to worry about. What kind of light and lighting schedule do you grow yours on?


 in my defence i dont normaly smoke the bong, im more a joint man. Well although u dont need to it kinda worked out this way i started them off under 18/6but after a month i switched to 12/12 cuz i had some bubbleliciouse in my box. I still got one dlr growing, its 9 weeks and 3 days now and i want amber trichs. Im hoping the second lot will be a nicer smoke.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (Jun 19, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> I have heard that basically all the LR2 hybrids produce some quality smoke. I know the pictures look pretty good. I'm actually growing 2 different auto-flowerers right now, the Deisel Ryder and also Lowlife's Auto AK-47 x Auto Hindu Kush, which I am pretty excited about. It sounds like a good cross to me, anyway. It's fuckin' sweet that you are smokin' on some now. I wish I had some to sample ! Does it have a nice, fruity taste? That is what Deisel is known for, it supposedly has the flavor of ripe red grapefruits. Does the Deisel Ryder you have carry that trait?
> 
> What I guess I'm trying to figure out is how much these strains differ from the original non-auto strain used in the cross. I figured FrostytheSnowThug might be able to enlighten us all since he actually bred his own cross. His insight on this issue is basically as good as any breeder of auto-flowerers, but without the whole marketing and selling aspect, I'll probably get more truthful answers from him than from anyone who markets and sells their seeds as a product. Of course they say "It's exactly the same except for the auto trait," I'm wondering how close you can get to the original and still retain the auto trait and short stature. Is it possible to basically 'reproduce' the regular parent as an auto? This would be after several generations of inbreeding/backcrossing, of course. Just wondering what I am gonna end up with. I'm not worried, I have other regular plants too, but I am having fun so far with my little autos. They are still very young (less than 2 weeks since germination started) It is pretty much an experiment. I'm trying it because it looked good, sounded fun, and I really have nothing to lose because my G13 Haze (started a little while ago) will be ready at about the same time as the auto ones


 
Heya...
I've grown DR and Dieselryder does have the grapefruity/diesel smell and tastes quite citrusy.
Diselryder is also a good quality smoke, altho there are different phenos, that are more LR2 dominant which are less citrus tasting, and have a faint grapefruit smell...The more Deisel Dom plants smell 80% like the original NYCD they used for the cross.

It is possible to get VERY close to the original strain, but it takes many crossing/back crossing sessions.
I had to initailly pollinate my diesel with LR2 Pollen,wait for the seeds, germ them all, and pick the strongest, shortest plants.
I then Inbred those males and females.
Then repollinated the diesel with pollen from the resulting ECSDLR2 seeds.
Once again rebred the best plants, then back to pollinating the diesel with the resulting pollen..etc
Anyhoo, i have crossed back and forth 10+ times now, and theyre very similar in appearance to the reg ECSD, just shorter, and now with 100%auto traits.
You will sometimes get the odd freak plant grow, that will be alot taller than the rest, but thats just natures way.

My ECSDLR2 are now more ECSD than LR2, but happily retain the short characteristics and auto of the LR.
The smoke is great, very pungent during veg and flowering, and fingers X'd thus far i have had a very good fem to male ratio...around 70% girls.

The next stage is to cross my NL#1 with LR2 then eventually cross the NLLR2 with the ECSDLR2 but thats a way of yet.

Dieselryder seeds will vary in phenos, out of 10 seeds you could get 2 very diesel like plants, 4 60%+ diesel dom and 4 that lean more towards the LR2 pheno.
But either way you end up witgh some nice quality smoke.
Just easy on the nutes, give lashings of molasses.
Just remember, as you said, breeders will always tell you what you wanna hear...Altho their auto strains will carry traits/smells etc from whatever theyve been crossed with, you will most probably have a variation in characteristics of the plants that you grow..

I tend to wait til the trichs are 60+% amber and 40% cloudy, and it'll put you on the couch for a good while.
If you chop when you have Mostly cloudy trichs it'll be a great head and body high, thats up there with alot of other strains.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Oct 11, 2008)

Teknique70 said:


> Hey Just wanted to let everyone know the good news....
> 
> 7 days ago I ordered Diesel Ryder from Dope-seeds.com and just got em today!
> 
> ...



just wanted to let everyone know that Dieselryder is not that good and powerfull smoke like it's sister LOWRYDER#2!!! &it takes 2weeks extra (10week 18/6)


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 15, 2008)

well im doin a sog grow with diesel ryders an i hope i get that red grapefruit/diesel smell myself


----------



## piffthepurp (Jan 8, 2009)

weird question but do male low ryder plants grow buds too because thats what the rhino seeds site is hinting at


----------



## jason Ryan (Oct 12, 2009)

just ordered deislxryders need some feed back on the plant satori


----------



## wrellertiew (Jul 14, 2010)

&#1064;&#1082;&#1072;&#1092;&#1099;-&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077; Komandor &#1080; Raumplus: &#1096;&#1082;&#1072;&#1092;&#1099; &#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077;. &#1064;&#1082;&#1072;&#1092;&#1099;-&#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077;! &#1052;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100; &#1053;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1082;&#1091;&#1087;&#1077;.


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 14, 2010)

frostythesnowthug said:


> I tend to wait til the trichs are 60+% amber and 40% cloudy, and it'll put you on the couch for a good while.
> If you chop when you have Mostly cloudy trichs it'll be a great head and body high, thats up there with alot of other strains.


yeah i did an auto diesel ryder, liked my batch of auto white russian better.




but i let the dieselryder get pretty amber, prob 80%. i just really enjoy the couchlock


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 3, 2012)

well the joint dr's diesel ryder is nycd based 

doing my last two seeds from a two and a half year ago seed run 
started wit my last 4 - one broke soil and gave up did not want to go on 
one was a runt then turned male i wanted the pollen but passed on that and killed it 
so now as an experiment im useing sts spray on a branch each of the last two girls 

i used to keep DR around all the time 
great smoke 
if this fimed pollen thing works im gona hit a afgan kush ryder and a easy ryder wit it 
id like to catch the diesel ryders but time is fleeting and spray has not worked yet 

plant 1 about 1 1/2 wks ahead of plant 2 -wks 4 and 5








plant 1











plant 2


----------

